# easton PA knife show



## l r harner (Sep 19, 2011)

so im thinkning aout runnign up to the easton knife sho (was called about if i wanted a table or not)

i have just 2 blades ready at this point so im not sure i want to make the trip tho if its a point that a few ppl would like to stop in to see me/ blades i can make a plan for it 

al i have right now is my tuna sword and a 6 binch utility tho i am hoping to get a folder finished by then (and i still need to hear back from dave abut if i can take a few of the knives that are in stock on his site with my name on themm to sell)

so what say you guys i know short notice and that fact that its a saterday is a killer but hey i thought i woudl assk


----------



## mano (Sep 20, 2011)

Approximately what percentage of vendors have kitchen knives? Wondering if it's worth the 75 min. drive.


----------



## l r harner (Sep 20, 2011)

that i know of jsut me  and it looks liek i ll only have 2


----------



## add (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone heading up there looking for a great dealer and ambassador to the custom knife community check out Vince Mazzetti(?) or VCM3 on a few different knife forums.
I think this is his first show with a table.

Terrific guy, good prices I am sure, and I believe, a former chef...


----------



## l r harner (Sep 23, 2011)

the good think about havign a older truck is that they are easy to work on the bad oart is that you need to work on them 

troubleshooting the 2nd front brake dragging seems that i will be replacing the master cylinder now (have dont the work on the other truck but didnt wantt o hav eot do it tomorrow )


a few more parts adn the whole brake system will be replaced but i will save thaty for after i get a bit of income back in the shop


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 24, 2011)

l r harner said:


> the good think about havign a older truck is that they are easy to work on the bad oart is that you need to work on them
> 
> troubleshooting the 2nd front brake dragging seems that i will be replacing the master cylinder now (have dont the work on the other truck but didnt wantt o hav eot do it tomorrow )
> 
> ...



Too bad you don't live around here, you could help me work on my Sebring. If anything else goes wrong after this current repair, my strategy is to gather a few people with big hammers. Or park it in the part of the Island where it will disappear overnight :nunchucks:

I think the show would make more sense if you get the knives from Dave. Or at least take a whole bunch of good pictures with you...

Stefan


----------

